# Bulk small crystal white rock salt DC area AVAILABLE



## jwardjr (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheap, screened bright white Morton small crystal rock salt.

Able to go into spreaders.

19600 Frederick Rd Germantown, MD 301-428-3200


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

How much a ton? Delivery?


----------



## jwardjr (Nov 25, 2013)

What quantity would you like? What area?
Picked up $163.00 per ton.
If buying a full load $110.00 delivered within 50mi from Baltimore harbor


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

163 a ton... are you serious?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jwardjr;1735851 said:


> What quantity would you like? What area?
> Picked up $163.00 per ton.
> If buying a full load $110.00 delivered within 50mi from Baltimore harbor


:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

procuts0103;1736190 said:


> 163 a ton... are you serious?


You guys laugh, but it won't be long until all bulk will be that price due to the shortage.

...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

White Gardens;1736204 said:


> You guys laugh, but it won't be long until all bulk will be that price due to the shortage.
> 
> ...


No that ain't going to happen.

This whole shortage thing is ********. We have no issues getting our salt at normal prices.

People should have stocked up a long time ago

We have 16 pallets left and 25 tons left I think


----------



## jwardjr (Nov 25, 2013)

Shortages? Really? No there is no shortage. There is no snow and there is no cold weather either. Life is grand, on the beach sipping a pina Colata.

*Now reality.*
There is cold!
There is snow!
There is Ice and there is a shortage, Yep no BS!

International salt, Morton Salt NO BAGGED PRODUCT those BTW are the big guys! 
*Scotwood* - (Closed for the season) Major distributor selling retail stores
*Coburn* - Largest Distributor of MAG dead sea works product in the United States. On allocation as ships come in, next ship due is Feb 11th, I will get two loads of MAG dead sea works product.
*Eddie Mercer* - Bulk and Bagged product, Out but has bulk salt $163.00 per ton.

So, $110.00 per ton is a laughable price? You want cheap, buy the dark stuff with the rock in it. See how that works in your electric powered tailgate spreader (Hum, I smell something burning, better check on that motor!)

And $163.00 per ton picked up. So that is to high too? Not everyone has 
1. Commercial Property to store the product. 
2. Bins built to hold the product. 
3. A flat solid concrete lot able to back a tractor trailer with a dump trailer in. 
4. A dedicated machine and a man to load. Etc.

Oh I have delivered bagged salt by the truckload to some of you guys. No machine on site. No area for a tractor trailer to get into. Delivered to a house and get stuck in the front yard (tow truck required) No pallet pullers etc. All for $300.00 profit.:realmad: 
Nope I will stick with My Yard, My Machines and picked up at my store and making a profit.payup
It is laughable, one guy with a wornout 20 year old Pickup is an Expert in the ways of Ice control product availability and is going to tell someone that is a retail supplier and has been doing it for 30 years that there is no shortage!?
Wow, the internet brings them out. That! Is! LAUGHABLE! :laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You have no idea who I am lol. 

Everything you just ranted off on doesn't even apply to me. 

We have no issues with salt. I think we're sitting on 25-50 tons need to confirm it. Just got a semi of mag not to long ago

163 a ton is laughable. Sadly what distributors are charging is nothing more than price gouging. I understand you're not setting the prices but rather who you buy from is. Which is really sad. At those prices you might as well hang up snow plowing. That's over 300 for 2 yards. We have one site that goes through 20 yards a storm 

We are supplied by a national company.

I'm trying to decide whether or not it's actually going to snow in our area again :laughing:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

No shortage? Really? Check around guys. You may be the one guy in the country that has no problem getting his loads and depending on your area and how hard that supplier gets hit with orders, you may be right. However, the other 99% flat aren't getting their salt. You don't like $110/ton? You sure as hell wouldn't like $240/ton bagged product right now. 
It is what it is. If you need salt you're going to have to pay. Not everyone can stock pile 100 toms of salt to let sit all winter in hopes that you might have that winter that trumps all others every 10 years or so.


----------



## jwardjr (Nov 25, 2013)

Raymond S.;1736285 said:


> No shortage? Really? Check around guys. You may be the one guy in the country that has no problem getting his loads and depending on your area and how hard that supplier gets hit with orders, you may be right. However, the other 99% flat aren't getting their salt. You don't like $110/ton? You sure as hell wouldn't like $240/ton bagged product right now.
> It is what it is. If you need salt you're going to have to pay. Not everyone can stock pile 100 toms of salt to let sit all winter in hopes that you might have that winter that trumps all others every 10 years or so.


I rest my case. EVERYONE (but one) is finding it hard to find product.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We got in 6 out of 10 tandem loads we ordered the same day as we called . But we are over buying as the shortage will get worse. If you have people who are willing pay those numbers I say go for it. As he said not everyone has a storage facility for bulk material. In Monkey county storing bulk is even more of a pain due to the tree huggers.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jwardjr;1736377 said:


> I rest my case. EVERYONE (but one) is finding it hard to find product.


We just had two rigs of mag delivered


----------



## jwardjr (Nov 25, 2013)

Yea for us to, bulk is not an issue, yet. 

It's the bag product (Calcium, MAG pellets and Salt) that's an issue. 

We have resorted to selling potassium chloride blends. We have four loads going out tomorrow and three on Tuesday. 

Seems to be going good, just have to think outside the box. 

We've sold about 50 loads so far this past month.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Make it while you can. From what I have been reading we are going to stay in this pattern thru Feb


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1736283 said:


> You have no idea who I am lol.
> 
> Everything you just ranted off on doesn't even apply to me.
> 
> ...


You have 25-50 ton in stock and one of your sites takes 20 yards. Is this the site you use the 3 lane wide blades on? We have about 250 ton of salt in stock but I'm worried we're going to run out. $110 delivered isn't out to lunch bit will agree $163 picked up is a little pricy. But like everything he who has the gold can make the rules.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1736848 said:


> You have 25-50 ton in stock and one of your sites takes 20 yards. Is this the site you use the 3 lane wide blades on? We have about 250 ton of salt in stock but I'm worried we're going to run out. $110 delivered isn't out to lunch bit will agree $163 picked up is a little pricy. But like everything he who has the gold can make the rules.


Just got two more loads today. And 2 tractor trailers of bagged mag

Personally I think we're done for this season. The last few storms have fell completly apart for the next two weeks


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1736848 said:


> You have 25-50 ton in stock and one of your sites takes 20 yards. Is this the site you use the 3 lane wide blades on? We have about 250 ton of salt in stock but I'm worried we're going to run out. $110 delivered isn't out to lunch bit will agree $163 picked up is a little pricy. But like everything he who has the gold can make the rules.


I have photos of the loaders and pushers in the what did you do todaythread. Pg116


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Latest word from the big salt distributors , if it isn't already ordered you will not be getting it. They have put a freeze on future orders, if your order is in the system then you are ok if not, best of luck . You will be getting more than 163 per ton from the smaller guys if you have it in stock


----------

